# Where will your favourite designers be while at Gen Con?



## Owen K.C. Stephens (Aug 12, 2013)

Owen K.C. Stephens Gen Con schedule

Wednesday
6pm+
Mysteriously busy.

Thursday
3pm
Crowne Plaza, Grand Central Ballroom A/B
Seminar: "Freelancing for Super Genius Games"

7:30pm+
Mysteriously busy

Friday
3pm-5pm
In an event others have called #OwenCon (honestly, not my idea!) I plan to be hanging out at the Hyatt, either in the Lobby or in open gaming (if there’s any open gaming there this year). Come find me, hang out, and chat!

6:30pm to 8pm
Union Station Grand Hall 
ENnies Pre-Ceremony Cocktail Reception (Presumably with my Dream Date Winner… )

The ENnies, from Start to Stop. 

Post-Ennies
Hanging out


Saturday

7:30pm+
Mysteriously busy


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 12, 2013)

I will be accompanying Morrus, also probably wearing a black ENWorld tshirt (for one of the days...)

Morrus - if you happen to have more than one of those shirts going spare that'd be really useful...


----------



## Morrus (Aug 12, 2013)

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I will be accompanying Morrus, also probably wearing a black ENWorld tshirt (for one of the days...)
> 
> Morrus - if you happen to have more than one of those shirts going spare that'd be really useful...




We have the same problem.  Think we'll be resorting to badges.


----------



## Shemeska (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll be bouncing between playing in some games and other random things throughout the duration of the convention. I'll be at the Ennies from 8pm onwards, and most evenings I'll be hanging out with friends and nursing a shot of scotch in the Omni lobby from Midnight-2am or thereabouts.

Todd Stewart


----------

